# Help! Roundworms/Hookworms



## HuskyRetriverOwner (Jan 3, 2013)

Our vet told us today that one of our dogs has roundworms and hookworms (other two dogs tested negative for worms). We were given medication for him so hopefully he is on his way to becoming worm free. However, I am a little freaked out -- worried that us humans (all adults) may get worms. Our dogs are inside dogs. Is there any special cleaning/disinfecting that I need to do to the house? I am afraid to get in the bed or on the couch since our dog gets on both of them. I have read so much conflicting information on the internet in the last few hours I don't know what to believe. I am very frustrated and worried. Thanks in advance for any advice you have!


----------



## GottaLuvMutts (Jun 1, 2009)

Wash your bed sheets and don't let the dog in the bed until you know he's worm free (this will require another fecal sample test). The biggest risk for humans is for small children who put their fingers where they don't belong: the parasite eggs are transmitted via the fecal-oral route, so uh, you get where I'm going with this.

Be sure to pick up after the dog, including any waste from the last few days that might still be in your yard. This is an easy way for your other dogs to become infected, or for the same dog to become reinfected. Wash your hands after picking up after the dog, but it's probably pretty unlikely that you or the other adults will get infected.

What meds is the dog being treated with? If the infestation of roundworms is bad enough, it's likely you'll see some around 24hrs after giving the medicine. Sometimes they're still alive, so don't be freaked out.


----------



## HuskyRetriverOwner (Jan 3, 2013)

Thank you so much for your response! It really helps. Also, thanks for the heads up on what could happen in 24 hours.  

He is being treated with: Panacur Suspension (11 cc one a day for three days - to be repeated in 2 weeks)
Metronidazole 500 mg (one in morning and one at night)
Hills Prescription Diet i/d Canine Gastrointestinal Health can food (eating this alone for two days then mixing
with regular food)

Thanks again - I am off to wash sheets so I can finally go to sleep.


----------



## Hambonez (Mar 17, 2012)

I'd just treat everyone if any dog had worms. Just because you don't see the worms (or eggs) in one sample doesn't mean they're not there. Treating 'em all at once would eliminate the possibility that any have them, or that they're passing them around. Do you do monthly heartworm pills? They also protect against hooks and rounds. 

Good handwashing goes a long way to preventing worms in people since they're transmitted through the fecal/oral route. Mmm!


----------



## Canaqua (Sep 27, 2011)

Roundworms spread to humans by ingestion of the eggs. The eggs are shed only in feces, so I don't think you have to worry too much about home contamination (unless your dog poops in the house). The eggs can survive a long time in the yard, however. Pick up feces promptly and make sure that kids wash their hands after playing in the yard and don't eat dirt! 

Hookworms spread to humans through the skin, usually by direct contact between bare feet and larvae infested dirt. Again, they'll be in the ground for a long time, so shoes are in order anywhere the dog might have pooped. 

Our younger dog was infested with both at one point or another last year. Treated dog, picked up poop in yard right away, made a rule about no bare feet in our yard until after a winter with a hard freeze (last winter we didn't get one, so it was shoes all this past summer, but we have one now!), everyone washes hands after picking up dog poop or handling dirt in the yard. No infections in humans and we didn't go crazy disinfecting the house.

We have two dogs and only one ever had worms. She was a rescue and young. She came with quite a few parasites and it took her a while to develop a fully functional immune system. The older dog, who has long been on year round heartworm preventative was never infected, even with the young dog having to be repeatedly treated. Now the the younger dog is 18 months, fully treated and with a functional, adult, immune system (and on the preventative) we've had no further trouble. I get their poop tested spring and fall at the vet's. When young dog was repeated infested, I was worming both dogs with goat wormer on a regular basis, just in case. I don't worm either now, as their poops keep coming up clean. 

Edited to Add: Just noticed that you are in the south and may not get hard freezes. I was told that a hard freeze would kill any eggs and larvae living in our lawn and that it is otherwise quite difficult to eliminate them, so not to bother and just wait until after winter to relax barefoot rules. You may want to look into how to get rid of them if your kids are big on going barefoot in the yard and the dogs don't have a specific poop spot (ours don't). I know many people just never walk barefoot anywhere that unknown or infested dogs frequent.


----------



## Fade (Feb 24, 2012)

Is your dog on Heartworm medication? If not they SHOULD BE! it protects against round worms and hook worms also. living in Tennessee your dog should ALWAYS be on heartworm preventive. if your dog is , They probably did a fecal float which tests for the eggs. as soon as the eggs hatch and you dose them with their monthly heart worm pill it deworms them for larvae / adult roundworms, hookworms, and heartworms ( and sometimes tapeworms in certain brands ). and it will continue to protect them since you give it to them monthly none of the eggs should ever have the chance to hatch and grow into adult worms. 
Picking up parasites is quite common even for dogs that only go outside to use the bathroom. They go outside. step in some animal feces and come in and lick their paws. So just make sure your dogs are taking their monthly heartworm pills and it will continue to prevent your dogs from getting the adult worms and larvae. Most yards probably have parasite eggs all over them. Many animals pass through and spread lots of things. There is only so much you can do to prevent this. And the best way is to use heartworm pills, and check your dogs fecal every so often to keep them parasite free. As far as the yard goes. its part of the great outdoors so there is only some much to be done. Inside, Just wash all your bedding/dog bedding in the washer. Vacuum really thoroughly and your furniture. you could even get a rug doctor and use the handheld thing to wash your furniture but I think that would be a little overkill. I do not believe your at great risk picking up parasites from your home. unless these fecal was tracked around. or you have a cat which sometimes can transmit hookworms with a stab of a claw after using their litter box.


----------



## sassafras (Jun 22, 2010)

The answer to preventing many of life's problems applies here: 1. Wash your hands 2. Cook your meat.


----------

